# Invite For Pnw Outbackers



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we, the Doxie-Dog-Lovers and the Crismon4 would like to extend an invitation to join us August 10,11,12 (and we may add the 9th) in Mt. Baker-Snoqualmie National Forest at the Silver Springs Campground
http://www.fs.fed.us/r6/mbs/recreation/act...ds/mather.shtml. We currently have spaces 24 and 25 reserved. So c'mon down?up?over? 
Activities will include, sitting, eating, campfiring, eating,looking, going, eating,doing, playing, talking, eating, drinking, kid watching,pet petting, story swapping, eating, site seeing,laughing, and I will be the official bear looker outer and can run faster than all of you







(just ask the people at the campground in Yellowstone)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, it is a bit far to go for us...but can you tip back a cold one in honor of us West Coasters?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Wish we could make it







We will just be getting back from a week long trip and recovering from a great time and lots of fishing







Have a great time!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wish We could join you but I start weekends in Aug, and the weekend Engineer is not allowed to take vacation. We get weekend duty every 8 months and unfortunately mine is in August, oh well. We will be pulling the Outback through your town this summer when we head up to Spokane for a vacation with my parents will be in July I think, would like to stop and say hi if you are in town


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll respond in a definite, positive, maybe. Unlike those other party-poopers.

We've never camped in the Washington Cascades. Sounds like fun, but ... ummm ... will there be any







eating?

My work schedule is always changing,







self-employed. Probably won't know if it will work for us until mid-July. It's always nice to be invited, thanks.

Mark


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We are in 23.

It is around 70 miles from our house. See you on Friday night.

We have elk and deer hunted in the area many years.

P.S. Guess I shouldn't discuss our deer hunting trip last year in the area. I didn't see any deer but ...

Wait doesn't bear season open on August 1st ? Why yes it does. No worries then...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> We are in 23.
> 
> It is around 70 miles from our house. See you on Friday night.
> 
> ...


woo hoo! can't wait! how fun ! oh and Cricket sends her love and says she's um, looking forward to snarling, er, seeing your dogs!
The bears are not allowed past site 23 so no worry for me.
Rick got his deer this year so the freezer and my daughters are full and it's soooooo yummy!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Wish we could join you but as you know, we will be at Deception Pass that weekend. Maybe we can meet up another time. Thanks though.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Wish we could join you but as you know, we will be at Deception Pass that weekend. Maybe we can meet up another time. Thanks though.
> 
> Kelly


because Deception Pass was booked, we had to make alternative plans, let's try again another time


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

We will be in Western Montana doing the Outback thing. Would have loved to go. Count us in next time.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Tawnya,
The BlueWedge family mentioned this to us at the PNWSR last weekend, got room for another "*BAT"??








It looks like site 22 is still available..









Scott

*Family name for our TT, "BAT=Big A-- Trailer"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

snsgraham said:


> Tawnya,
> The BlueWedge family mentioned this to us at the PNWSR last weekend, got room for another "*BAT"??
> 
> 
> ...










yes! come one come all!!!! woo hoo! OPNWOBMR!

I love BAT!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

OK,
We are in site 22 right next to the








batrooms. I hope they are regularly cleaned..

We will be arriving sometime Friday evening, maybe around 7ish if I can get off work a bit early.
Sure hope our lowley old 2004 truck will not get to embarassed being around all of these new tow vehicles that will be there.









Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Oh Crappers!








I just remembered that I have already signed up for this a couple of months ago. I cannot miss being in a classroom/dirt setting with the great Jimmy Lewis!!







Besides, its 4 days of motorcycle riding and motorcycle camping with 100 other enthusiasts!







Last years rally was a hoot!

I will gracefully cancel our reservation at site 22....please understand.

Sorry,








Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

snsgraham said:


> Oh Crappers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing after saying I was going to Zion. I totally understand......sniffle.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Well I went online to cancel our $43 reservation and they wanted $19 to cancel it. Just not right.
So I am going to leave the reservation in place and hopefully someone here would like it.

Scott


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh bummer - we will be visiting the Looney Bin







(aka Loon Lake) that whole week for our annual women & children only trip! Thanks for the invite! Maybe next time!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Oh bummer - we will be visiting the Looney Bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loon Lake like by Spokane???


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh bummer - we will be visiting the Looney Bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loon Lake like by Spokane???
[/quote]

Loon Lake, Oregon - between Winchester Bay and Reedsport! Awesome place - been going there since I was knee high to a grasshopper!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> Well I went online to cancel our $43 reservation and they wanted $19 to cancel it. Just not right.
> So I am going to leave the reservation in place and hopefully someone here would like it.
> 
> Scott


Scott,

Shannon and I were just looking at this one, and we may be able to take your site off your hands. We will have to do some checking first.

Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well I went online to cancel our $43 reservation and they wanted $19 to cancel it. Just not right.
> So I am going to leave the reservation in place and hopefully someone here would like it.
> 
> Scott


Scott,

Shannon and I were just looking at this one, and we may be able to take your site off your hands. We will have to do some checking first.

Doug
[/quote]


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

*X2*


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We are unable to use our reservation due to double booking the weekend. Our site is # 22 and is available to anyone that would be interested in joining this great group of Outbackers. We didn't cancel because of the outragous cancelation fee. (half the total cost) Would rather let someone else use it! Send me a PM if interested.

Thanks,
Scott and Sherry


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone interested. I promise we won't make much noise.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We still have site # 22 and anyone that can use it is welcome to it! It would be a shame to just waste the reservation.

PLEASE!!!! SOMEBODY MUST NEED A WEEKEND AWAY. THE SITE IS YOURS FOR THE TAKING.....NO CHARGE!

Sherry and Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we had to cancel ours





















due to Rick's leg. They kept $19 of my dollars but it's a small price to pay under the circumstances. I think Crismon's had to cancel too? Poor Bluewedge and their K9 Kids will be all alone. The good news is that we just got back from Physical Therapy with Rick and the P/T thinks he might be driving in 3 weeks



































. He has Dr. Apt on Aug 15th and hopefully she'll agree and if so..........I am sooooooooooo going to start looking for something for September! Anyone interested in September somewhere?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

September should work for us.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> September should work for us.



























































A camping we will go!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Let me know where you go in Sept. We are trying to plan something for Sept. but haven't got anything set in stone. We were kind of thinking of Newhalem since we haven't gone there yet this year and it's our favorite. But I know that's kind of far for you. We'll see.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Let me know where you go in Sept. We are trying to plan something for Sept. but haven't got anything set in stone. We were kind of thinking of Newhalem since we haven't gone there yet this year and it's our favorite. But I know that's kind of far for you. We'll see.
> 
> Kelly


I will know more after Rick see's his doctor on Wednesday. He really wanted to do the New England trip we planned but he'd be on the go constantly ( he HAS to see every corner of everything everywhere we go)and it might be too much. HOw was the Deception? pictures?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Deception Pass was great. It was really strange to have 3 days without kids. I don't think we have ever done that. I think with Stacy working now and driving, it will become more the norm to have only one with us (and maybe a friend) Can you say "Set up the tent over there?" Tee Hee!!!

I don't think we took many photos this time since we have been there so many times. There may be some on our webshots, but I will look for some and post. Vic did take a few of our site and the trailer set up. The park was jam packed. We took a trip into Coupeville for their Arts and Crafts Festival. Talk about a lot of people. Anyway it was fun.

Well, maybe we can get together in Sept. But hopefully you will get to do your New England trip. But that would be a lot of walking. There is so much to see there. We will camp together sometime.

Kelly


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok cricket wanted to see these. Sorry we didn't take any of the campground. Has a spring/underground river that comes out in the middle of the campground. Large older growth trees and it is well maintained. Nice place.

Some mountain bikers ended up taking the Grahams site the second night ( It was ok because they had the same type of SOB the Grahams have ). Some of them drove 5 hours ( also broke their car and had to rent a vehicle ) just to mountain bike down some of the trails outside the campground. Apparently some of the trails are very good.

Rainier


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great pictures! but I'm still frustrated that we had to miss it







......next time. We've had to cancel our next two trips as well due to my work...gotta client going live on new software at the end of the month.

Any pictures of the campground?

Thanks,

Tricia


----------

